# Sno-Tek 24 problem and Fix



## AviDos (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey, just wanted to share some Videos on an issue I had with my Sno-Tek 24" Snow Blower.

THANK YOU AND ENJOY!

SNO-TEK REPAIR 1 - Snow Blower Repair Series Part 1 - YouTube
SNO-TEK REPAIR 2 - Snow Blower Repair Series Part 2 - YouTube
SNO-TEK REPAIR 3 - Snow Blower Repair Part 3 - YouTube
SNO-TEK REPAIR 4 - Snow Blower Repair Part 4 - YouTube


Please leave a comment on the video and let me know what you thought,

Cheers.
ScareCorpGears


----------



## gladys pankhurst (Dec 28, 2017)

My sno tek snow blowers is jumping and banging


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow. Good repair but I had serious difficulty staying awake. That could have been quickly explained in one 5 minute vid. He's not the best machines I've seen, either but I give him props for being creative and a can do attitude.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

gladys pankhurst said:


> My sno tek snow blowers is jumping and banging


A few


----------

